# 2 I-Frames mit einem Link öffnen



## Squishy (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte gerne mit einem Link 2 I-Frames ansprechen, ist das möglich?

Gruss


----------



## Gumbo (31. Oktober 2004)

Das ist nur bedingt möglich.

Bedingt daher, dass es zwar eine JavaScript-Möglichkeit gibt, diese jedoch wegen möglicher deaktiverter JavaScript-Unterstützung nicht bei jedem funktionieren wird.


----------



## Squishy (31. Oktober 2004)

naja... da aber noch sehr viele user javascript an haben.... sollte das ja kein problem sein...

kannst du mir so ein script posten.. oder wo finde ich sowas....


----------



## Gumbo (31. Oktober 2004)

Möglich wäre z.B. folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:document.frames['iframeName'].location.href='url'; dcoument.frames['iframeName'].location.href='url'; return false">Text</a>
```
In diesem Zusammenhang wäre auch folgendes sicherlich von Interesse:
Quirksmode: Javascript - Iframes



> […]da aber noch sehr viele user javascript an haben[…]


Naja, dass die Anzahl derer wirklich noch so groß ist wie viele behaupten, bezweifle ich.


----------



## Squishy (31. Oktober 2004)

danke ich werde es mir mal reinziehen...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. Oktober 2004)

IMO haben die User, die Javascript deaktivieren ein echtes Paranoia-Problem.


----------



## Gumbo (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich fühle mich zwar verfolgt, hab ich auch keine Lust ständig irgendwelche Popups schließen oder den Computer neustarten zu müssen.

Doch nicht nur im sicherheitsrelevanten Bereich ist eine deaktivierte JavaScript-Untersttzung vorteilhaft. Besonders oft werden Werbung (z.B. wie hier im Forum GoogleAds) und andere überflüssige und nervige Elemente mittels JavaScript gesteuert, die somit nicht mehr in Betracht kommen.

Der Nachteil ist jedoch, dass es immernoch eine Großzahl von Webseiten Entwicklern gibt, die JavaScript als „heilig“ ansehen und daher auf dessen Gebrauch nicht verzichten. Dies zieht häufig mitsich, dass die Webseite ohne JavaScript-Unterstützung praktisch unzugänglich ist.

Ich sehe es ein, dass jeder seine eigene Meinung zu diesem Thema hat, zu Recht. Ich bin zwar nicht grundsätzlich gegen JavaScript, da es in manchen Situationen durchaus hilfreich ist, jedoch sollte auf diese Hilfe nicht allzu oft zurückgegriffen werden. Besonders nicht bei essentiellen Elementen.


----------

